# J&IEM turtle ink - how common?



## ozziedad (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all...I hope to get some pix of a couple neat bottles I've come across, but one in particular is a J&IEM inkwell in a nice irridesant (sp?) color.  about half of the color has worn off, but there appears to be the stopper inside.  Any value?

 Also, I have a nice cobalt and a "medicinal" whiskey bottle, with 1/4" of whiskey in it!  I appreciate any thoughts.

 Demian


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Demian! If you got bottles we got answers... lol The J & I.E. Moore turtles are very cool they range in style from turtles,igloos (domed with offset neck) to spool shaped types . Aqua colored are the most common, when clean they will fetch 25-35 dollars. The brightly colored ones, greens, amber, blues, etc. from 300 up to thousands! Post some pictures if you can as there are many experts among us....... Taz


----------



## ozziedad (Feb 25, 2006)

Here's a picture:


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 25, 2006)

That is one of the more common inks. Nice but not very valuable.
 The irradescent patina is oxidation caused by chemicals in the soil. For the most part collector dont consider that a plus when buying bottles. Bottles can be tumbled to polish that out but i'd recommend just keeping that one as it is.


----------



## ozziedad (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info!  You all sure know your stuff...


----------

